# Windowsstartvorgang sehr langsam trotz SSD?



## sralskyman (21. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend^^

Vorgestern ist endlich meine SSD angekommen, eine Samsung 830 Series 128GB. Also SSD reingebaut, mit einem Sata 3 Port verbunden und beim ersten Start direkt im Bios auf AHCI umgestellt. Dann die HDD formatiert und Windows 7 Professional (64-Bit) auf die SSD installiert, binnen 15 Minuten war alles fertig. Dann alle Treiber von Asrock.com geladen (Asrock 970 Extreme 3) und installiert. Nach mehreren Neustarts (auch wegen Windows Updates und SP1-Installation) alle wichtigen Programme installiert und dann der erste Speedtest mit AS-SSD (480MB/s lesen & 320MB/s schreiben), soweit also alles i.O.. Hab mich dann schlau gemacht und erfahren, dass der AMD Chipsatztreiber für meine Southbridge kein Trim unterstützt und daraufhin den AMD Sata Controller rausgeschmissen und den von Microsoft installiert, alles kein Problem, die SSD läuft nun ohne Probleme im msahci-Mode. Aber wie im Titel beschrieben gibt es ein Problem, der Windowsstartvorgang ist sehr langsam, das bezieht sich NUR auf die Stelle, an der "Windows wird gestartet" mit dem Windowslogo auf dem Monitor angezeigt wird, die Stelle hält auch gut 25-30 Sekunden an. Alles Andere läuft sehr gut, das "Willkommen" ist ruck zuck weg und auch Programme starten sehr schnell. Auch beim Herunterfahren ist alles sehr flott. Außerdem hab ich heute nochmal nen Speedtest gemacht und die Werte sind jeweils um ca. 20MB/s gesunken.

Da muss doch irgendwas den Start bremsen? Oder hat das was mit meinem Mainboard/Chipsatz zu tun? Oder irgendwelche Bios- oder Windowseinstellungen, die Einfluss auf den Startvorgang haben? Ansonsten ist Windows komplett optimiert mit SSD Fresh.

Prozessor ist ein Phenom X4 955 @ 3,8 GHz und ich habe 8GB DDR3 Ram von Kingston. Auf der HDD (Caviar Black 750GB) liegen nur Daten wie Musik und Videos etc.


Vielen Dank, ich bin echt verzweifelt!


----------



## Sn0w1 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich würde vermuten das vllt zuviele Programme mit aufgehen beim starten, aber das ist schon sehr merkwürdig. Vllt n Windows Installationsfehler?


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2012)

Welches Board hast du denn genau? 
Hast du den Samsung SSD Magician?
Kannste mal nen Screen von Crystal Disk Info und AS SSD Bench posten?


----------



## sralskyman (22. Juli 2012)

@ Sn0w1: Autostart ist komplett aufgeräumt, da is nur Avast und der Soundcontrollmanager drin. Einen Installationsfehler kann ich natürlich nicht ausschließen, aber in Windows selber läuft ja alles tip top.

@ GoldenMic: Board ist ein Asrock 970 Extreme 3. Samsung Magician habe ich installiert, um zusammen mit SSD Fresh Windows zu optimieren. Screenshots sind anbei.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Juli 2012)

Falsches Unterforum. Thema verschoben.


----------



## sralskyman (22. Juli 2012)

Ups^^ Tut mir leid, aber danke


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2012)

Woher hast du eigentlich die Info das der AMD Treiber kein Trim unterstützt? Afaik sollte er das ab der 800er Chipsatz Serie.


----------



## sralskyman (22. Juli 2012)

Ich habe gelesen, dass scheinbar NUR die 800er Serie Trim unterstützt, hat mich auch gewundert...


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2012)

Die 900er Serie sollte es auch unterstützen. Installiere einfach wieder den AMD Treiber und schmeiß den Microsoft Treiber runter. Dann sollten sich die Probleme erledigt haben.


----------



## sralskyman (22. Juli 2012)

Der AMD Treiber war ja vorher drauf, die SSD ist seit dem MS Treiber sogar schneller geworden. Das Problem liegt nicht am Treiber, da ist eher was in Windows oder im Bios.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2012)

Das Problem tritt doch erst seitdem du den Microsoft Treiber draufhast auf oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## sralskyman (22. Juli 2012)

Nene^^ Windows hat von Anfang an lahm gestartet, vielleicht hab ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber das es um die gleiche SSD und das selbe Problem geht könnte dir das hier vllt helfen:
System: [gelöst] Systemstart dauert sehr lange


----------



## sralskyman (22. Juli 2012)

Danke, aber das kenn ich schon, alle Tipss die dort aufgezählt wurden haben nichts gebracht.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2012)

Dann bin ich mit meinem Latein auch am Ende. Könnte höchstens noch ne falsche Bios Einstellung sein mmn.


----------



## sralskyman (22. Juli 2012)

Echt zum verzweifeln...


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Juli 2012)

Also bei mir hat sich der Windows Start durch die Hardware genau an diesem Punkt verlangsamt.

Hab eine Asus Xonar DX drin, die dort nach etwa 10 Sekunden ein "Knack-Geräusch" von sich gibt und dann
geht der Startvorgang weiter. Bevor sie nicht drin war, gabs dieses Geräusch nicht und es hat nur 2-3 Sekunden gedauert
(Hab sie danach auch mal ausgebaut, es liegt an ihr). Vielleicht ist es bei dir sowas Ähnliches...


----------



## chris991 (22. Juli 2012)

hast du versehentlich die ssd defragmentiert, falls dies überhaupt möglich ist...?


----------



## sralskyman (22. Juli 2012)

Hab das Problem durch eine einfache Neuinstallation von Windows gelöst, scheint nen Problem bei der ersten Installation gegeben zu haben, danke an alle die sich bemüht haben mir zu helfen!

PS: Nein ich habe natürlich nicht defragmentiert^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Juli 2012)

gehe zu start
ausführe3n
und gebe msconfig ein
dann
reiter start

Haken bei 
Betriebsystemstrat informationen rein
Und dann siehste wo es hängt meist HDD
dann wäre es nicht über chkdsk /r zu nutzen bei der betreffenden Partition
Falls schon gebootet 
suche cmd als admin ausführen
chkdsk ?:  /r (? für betreffende partitiom)


----------



## Jethi (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

habe selbiges Problem und alle beschriebenen Schritte hier schon gemacht.
Hat jemand eine ander Lösung?
Will nicht schon wieder alles neu aufsetzten.

Grüße


----------

